# When does Google charge?



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Tis would be my first preorder for a device. For those of you who have done so, does google charge first now or wait until it ships?

Thanks!


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

When I ordered my nexus 7 Google stated during the process the credit card won't be charged until shipped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

Really? the funds have already been deducted from my account... i pre ordered day one


----------



## neilrl79 (Jul 11, 2011)

The bank/credit card company will put a ''hold'' on the money b ut it generally doesn't get deducted till the order is processed.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Sometimes it depends on your bank as well as if it's a credit or debit account. It should either be on hold or already deducted and in either case you should treat it as money that you don't have anymore so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)

yea i have bank of america it still says processing but they deducted it from my account balance already which is what i prefer................


----------



## deltwalrus (Jun 28, 2011)

Just FYI, I pre-ordered on June 28th and the hold for the charge expired today on my PayPal debit card. I asked about the ship date when I called Google to ask about it and the fellow I spoke to said when he asked, he was simply told, "July." So hopefully within 2 weeks, but maybe more like 4...


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

some tech sites are reporting that shipping will start on July 19th - not sure how reliable that is.

I'm hoping not very! I want it now!


----------



## deltwalrus (Jun 28, 2011)

PCadvisor is a shite source, and they are basing that date off of guesses by online retailers. It ships when it ships, enjoy the anticipation in the meantime!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

deltwalrus said:


> enjoy the anticipation


bah! impossible!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> ... in either case you should treat it as money that you don't have anymore so it doesn't really matter.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Funny, Mine was on hold, but the hold must have expired. Not on hold any longer.

Checked in the play store and I still have it on order, so...


----------

